

Ask YC:  Do you feel bad when some users spend way too much time on your site? - amichail

I know it's a strange question but I'm curious.
======
pg
I worry about it, yes. Particularly when the user is me.

~~~
neilk
Or your startup founders?

I assume you have done the math.

~~~
ivankirigin
Ask PG or RescueTime or 8aweek: how much time has the current YC batch spent
on YC news?

------
staunch
Nah. I think in general most users would just watch TV or play a game
otherwise.

------
dfranke
If someone were spending all their time on <http://dfranke.us>, I'd not so
much feel bad for them as be rather scared and probably call the cops.

------
symptic
Most of the site's I've made in the past have been tools to help my users, so
the more a user is on the site, the more are getting at a personal level. Now
if it were my blog or something similar, it's their time-I have no room to
complain or feel bad. I do the same sometimes when find a new blog or news
site I like.

------
samwise
You should rephrase the question.

Would you feel bad if your boss overpaid you(on purpose)?

------
brlewis
Not in the least. They have every right to enjoy their memories as much as
they can.

